# what do you feed your 11 month old? running out of ideas?



## bird24

Hey all

I make most of my babies food myself and freeze them for the week but i'm running out of ideas and time as she is into everything at the moment.

Can anyone give me ideas of easy quick things to make that are still healthy?

Do you give your baby the same meals as you eat now? if i used jar sauses for dinners my baby cant have those incase high levels of salt and stuff so i really need to learn how to make lots of different sauces from scratch i'm assuming.

i made her shephards pie from Annabel Karmel recipes but it took ages and i'm just not finding the time to do these meals in the day when she is awake

Hope you guys can help

Thanks
Kelle
:coffee:


----------



## chuck

If you use a jars of sauce have a look for ones without lots of salt, for instance bertolli and lloyd grossman pasta sauces have no added junk at all and they're usually on offer some where, we've never paid more than a pound a jar.

Or just strt to make you're own for your own meals and save some for baby, it really doesnt take much longer to cook from scratch once you've done the recipes a couple times.


----------



## Elveneye

Our daughter is also 11 months old now, so I thought it'd be okay for me to reply here too..

We have always made our own baby foods, don't want to buy anything in a jar. Just all the added sugars, salts and E-numbers make me feel sick. 
Yeah, anyway.. 
Just now we've started giving Sophia whatever we're having - without salt of course. Today we all had creamy pasta (spring onions, fresh spinach filled pasta, onions, garlic cream cheese), she loved it!

For an example I guess I could give you Sophia's menu as it was today:

Breakfast: Porridge, a few slices of banana
Milk (formula)
Lunch: Broccoli, cauliflower and chicken in cheese sauce
Snack: Raspberries mixed into natural yoghurt
Tea: Porridge, few slices of banana
Dinner: Creamy pasta
Milk (formula)

So 5 meals a day: veg, meat, berries and fruit. All covered :)

We've always thought that once she has teeth (which she has 6 of), it'd be better for her and easier for us to just give her whatever we are having for dinner. Still, I must say, we DO have separate bits and pieces cooked and frozen for her, all ready to go. Just in case whatever we're having for dinner is not suitable :)


----------



## OmarsMum

Omar is only 9 mnths old. He has what we have for lunch. I try to offer him 1 dairy, 1-2 fruits, 1 veggies, 1 cereals & 1 meat per day. It doesnt always work as he's abit picky & is suffering frm reflux & I cant force him to take food as he ends up throwing up. 

For breakfast I give him cereals or yoghurt with fruit or fromage frais. Lunch: he has what we have (pasta with homemade sauce, stews, baked veggies, etc.). I'm trying to give him cereals with banana at bedtime as I read it helps with sleep. 

When he refuses to eat at lunch, I add some plain yoghurt to his food & it usually helps. I only use jars (organic fruit pots or custard) when we go out xx


----------



## bana

I think they hype up salt content, the amount you feed yr baby wont make that much difference. I give him wat ever i eat if its a jarred pasta sauce its a jarred pasta sauce! I wouldnt worry to much. I obviously add veg to bulk it up abit. If you are overlly conscious then just buy the low salt options. x


----------



## Halle71

A really useful standby is to make a batch of the Annabel Karmel 3 cheese sauce and freeze it in ice cube trays etc. You can then add cauliflour to make cauliflour cheese, have it on it's own or with a bit of ham on pasta, add veggies or I mix it with the Annabel Karmel Popeye Pasta sauce to make it less cheesy and get some greens into her.

Do a jacket potato in the microwave and mash in butter, baked beans and cheese. Serve out of the potato.

Matilda used to love a mix of mashed potato, tuna, cheese and tomato that I deseeded and cooked a little. Great comfort food. 

When we have salmon I keep some for her and mix it with mash, veggies and milk.

I've also started cooking things for us that she can eat the next day - fish pie, lagsagne etc. We have a meal out of it, she eats it the next day and there are usually 4 portions to freeze for her. It makes cooking seem more worthwhile when I can stock up the freezer!


----------



## oct-bump

Elle will be 11 months in 2 days. I give her whatever we're having or "grown up" food if we aren't eating a meal together. Here's a sample menu from today:

morning: oatmeal (sticky, not watering. this is so she can pick it up) sometimes I mixed it with a little yogurt to give it some flavor. Gerber ceral bar.
lunch: ravioli and diced carrots 
afternoon snack: folded toated bread with speghetti sauce in the middle.
dinner: chicken, pasta w/ sauce, carrots (leftovers from lunch)


----------



## bird24

thanks ladies this was very helpful. I think i need to try more pasta ideas too as Sophie doesnt eat much of it at the moment.

she loves fish pie and cottage pie which is great as i can freeze them too.

Made lentils and vegetables from Annabel Karmels book this week - she loved that too :)


----------



## kty1989

i use the annable karmel recipes alot i just adjust the portion sizes to make enough for all of us usually 4 adult portions 1 for me, 1.5 for oh, 0.5 oh ceylon, 0.5 purreed for Aj and 0.5 frozen for emenrgancys (eatting out/ can't be bothered to cook) 

i like her recipes as they r healthy, can be made to suit any diarty needs and r quick to make


----------



## Oushka

Isobelle mainly eats the same as us...

Today for example
Breakfast - Scrambled Egg & toast, yoghurt, strawberries
Lunch - Kedgeree (fish & rice dish, but without the egg) with baby corn, fine beans & brocolli
Dinner - Welsh rarebit, yoghurt & banana
Snacks - Rice crackers, raisens.

Still BF up to 4 times during the day too.

Other days we have pasta & garlic bread, curry, baked potato, toad in the hole & mash plus loads of veg with everything.
I make sauces from scratch but if we do use a jar of something then B eats it too... eveyrthing else she has is such low salt/sugar that once in a while wont hurt.


----------



## kiwimama

Could you make meals during the weekend while your OH is home and can take care of baby while you make a weeks worth of meals? Then you can freeze and defrost what you need as you need it.


----------



## dom85

Brady and I eat the same things, I find it much easier than having to arrange days to cook loads and having to defrost stuff all the time. We have fish twice a week and I have a quick look through recipe books before I do my shopping and make one new thing every week and you get an idea of what's easy to make and the least hassle when you're in a hurry.

If you're cooking from scratch tomato based sauces are really easy and very low in salt of you use fresh herbs to flavour (I find the fresh ones have far more taste than dried, especially basil) and they're pretty versatile.

I do have some things in the freezer for emergencies, spaghetti bolognese, shepherds pie and some mini fishcakes that I made, I put them in the fridge after I put the breadcrumbs on so they set and froze them, if I need them I defrost them and then cook them.


----------



## Bluetomato

Dom eats pretty much what we have, although he does have the odd jar here and there. A typical day for us is:

Breakfast - 2 weetabix and a slice of toast
Lunch - Tuna muffins/sandwiches/scrambled egg/spanish omelette/cheese on toast etc, then yoghurt or fruit for desert
Afternoon snack - Breadsticks/rice cakes
Tea - Spaghetti bolognase/tuna pasta bake/roast dinner/meatballs/fish and veg etc then yoghurt or fruit for pudding

I never used to cook anything from scratch, but since having the boys I have learnt to do quite a few things! There are some good easy cook books out there, the one I use most often is this usbourne one https://www.usborne.com/catalogue/catalogue.aspx?cat=1&area=C&subcat=CCBC&id=2466 x


----------

